# Breeder in California ?



## tonyanna (May 16, 2012)

Greetings ! I am a newbie. My husband is moderately allergic to dogs. He did see an allergist today to see whether we can have a dog. The allergist said it was OK and gave us info on how to make the dog and our house less allergenic.
I want to say "Thank You ! " to this forum for all the info I've gained in regards to the Maltese breed and care...
I did check out the American Maltese Association website for breeders in California. I've contacted them and none seem to have puppies now nor in the near future.
I was wondering if anyone can recommend a reputable AKC breeder that is not listed on the AMA website in California. I live in the San Francisco Bay area but am willing to drive 6 hours to check-out breeders.
Any lead would be greatly appreciated...
Thank you !


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I live in the North Bay, but the breeder I loved is in Pennsylvania. My puppy was hand carried by a courier to SFO. Did you check out Richelieu? Bellaratama in central CA breeds drop dead gorgeous babies and Stacy is a member here. I doubt she has any puppies available right now, but sometimes you have to wait a long time to get a Malt.

If you are willing to go out of state, PM me and I will give you the info on an available puppy.


----------



## tonyanna (May 16, 2012)

Wow. This is a great forum ! I just read another posting from someone else that did have a list titled "US Maltese Breeders" contributed from a very reputable breeder.
I will contact the other CA breeders on this list that is not listed in the AMA website.
Thank you.


----------



## tonyanna (May 16, 2012)

Thank you Sylie ! I did not contact Richelieu cause they were not listed on the AMA website. I will contact them ASAP.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That is a good list. I did want to caution you about contacting Chapeau maltese who is on this list - she has passed away and I do not believe her family members are currently breeding.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM!! This is truly a great site with wonderful resources and information. I don't live in the CA area so I'm not sure about breeders but I wanted to welcome you. Good luck with your search.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Have you looked at the website of MaltaAngels recently?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

tonyanna said:


> Thank you Sylie ! I did not contact Richelieu cause they were not listed on the AMA website. I will contact them ASAP.


 
Richelieu was extremely rude to me when I was searching for a new puppy. Just FYI. I would call Sarah Stangeland in Escondido. It's a few hours more than you want to drive, but she is wonderful.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I got my Cadie from Sheila Riley at MaltAngel Maltese. She is wonderful. 

Stacy (Bellarata) would be a great person for you to talk with as well. She would be a great resource in your search. She is the one who helped me to get my Cadie from Sheila.


----------



## tonyanna (May 16, 2012)

Thank you ! for all your help.
I did contact Sheila and Stacy last month.
Both were very nice and emailed me saying they had no puppies availalbe this summer.
Thank you Stacy for the "US Maltese Breeders" list that you posted !


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Richelieu has great dogs and they are in Brentwood.

The dogs are well bred, the breeder is super busy and an imperfect human (can get cranky, confused or whatever) but she breeds a good dog.


----------

